
Google Workers Fume Over Executives’ Payouts After Sexual Misconduct Claims - elsewhen
https://www.wral.com/google-workers-fume-over-executives-payouts-after-sexual-misconduct-claims/17949270/
======
greenyoda
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18313670](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18313670)

